# Very popular in Africa......



## Pappy (May 1, 2014)

President Obama is on everything from underwear to biscuits in Africa.


----------



## rt3 (May 1, 2014)

probably gets a kick back to use his name.


----------



## Falcon (May 1, 2014)

I'm takin' the 5th on this one.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2014)

When an African American man is so successful that he is voted in by the people to become President of the United States (twice), many have much to be proud of.  I'm not surprised at all that they honor him in Africa, seems like the natural thing to do.


----------



## Knightofalbion (May 1, 2014)

He is a positive role model for all of African descent. In what has been and still in a large extent is a racist world, his climb to the top is an inspiration to all aspire to better themselves.


----------



## Davey Jones (May 1, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> When an African American man is so successful that he is voted in by the people to become President of the United States (twice), many have much to be proud of.  I'm not surprised at all that they honor him in Africa, seems like the natural thing to do.



Guess you havnt seen the latest polls on Obama yet.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2014)

I've heard about the polls, and truth of the matter is that George W. Bush's lowest poll approval percentage was 25%....while Barack Obama's lowest is 38%.

During their second terms, George W. Bush's second term approval average was 37%....while Barack Obama's second term approval average is 48%.


From one of most respected polls out there Gallup.

http://www.gallup.com/poll/116500/presidential-approval-ratings-george-bush.aspx

http://www.gallup.com/poll/116479/barack-obama-presidential-job-approval.aspx


----------



## rt3 (May 1, 2014)

interesting thing about the statistical correlations in polling-- 
the way people vote is correlated with their favorite drink, ex. conservatives usually drink Irish whiskey- liberals tend towards vodka
I suggest we raise a toast to Obama---- the most politically powerful liar to date.


----------



## rt3 (May 1, 2014)

almost forgot-- comparison of relative indexes across wide time frames in conjecture statistics is meaningless, times change, issues change, but I won't go nucular, what the poll in this instance shows very clearly. --- The majority of people who took this poll preferred a liar.


----------



## Jackie22 (May 1, 2014)

rt3 said:


> almost forgot-- comparison of relative indexes across wide time frames in conjecture statistics is meaningless, times change, issues change, but I won't go nucular, what the poll in this instance shows very clearly. --- The majority of people who took this poll preferred a liar.



What a lot of hogwash!  You got some kind of radar that shows what people preferred?

SeaBreeze, thanks for the concise post with links showing facts, yours being the only one on this thread doing so.


----------



## rt3 (May 1, 2014)

this poll stuff is fun---- lets do some more-- it is the poll that claims to have the radar mam not I, (what is hogwash? is it a type of skewing? just a BS in statistics here, mam)

both Bush and Obama are liars, 
  from the poll you have to be a liar to be president
  the best liar gets the higher rating 
  the job of pres. includes lying

lets look at that radar thingy-- 
the polls question  " do you approve of the way the Pres is doin his job?   (not would you vote for him AGAIN)

strange thing,  everybody's radar (what they think the job entails -- is different, already making the answer moot because the underlying yardstick of the poll changes with each respondent)

Seabreeze thank for the opportunity to clarify some of the inconsistencies in polling and statistics.


anyone wishing links please contact me, so I can direct you to the correct American Mathematical Society articles on polling etc. as there are far to many to provide links here.


----------



## kcvet (May 1, 2014)

dems hate oil and the military. it shows


----------



## rt3 (May 1, 2014)

I'M STILL WAITING FOR SOMEONE TO SAY HE'S NOT A LIAR.

that's a good example for kids.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2014)

If republicans/conservatives love the military, it's because they need players to participate in their senseless wars.  They have no concern for lives our troops, or the hell they go through on the battleground or when they return home.  All politicians lie, some more than others...

Warning: language/content



Spoiler


----------



## Ina (May 1, 2014)

Sea,I wonder what would happen if every voter refused to vote all at once? What reaction would the politicians have? What could they do? I know that will not happen, but what if.  :magnify:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2014)

rt3 said:


> this poll stuff is fun---- lets do some more-- it is the poll that claims to have the radar mam not I, (what is hogwash? is it a type of skewing? just a BS in statistics here, mam)
> 
> both Bush and Obama are liars,
> from the poll you have to be a liar to be president
> ...



I only addressed the poll because it was mentioned in a post.  I personally have never participated in an online political poll, but from what I hear, Gallup is the most reputable.  I don't care about any mathematical stats on polls, not that anal.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2014)

kcvet said:


> dems hate oil and the military. it shows



It's not fair to show this video as dems hating the military, that's deceptive in the least.  As someone on you tube already pointed out, the meeting with the troops by Bush in Anbar Province in 2007 was informal, and the meeting with Obama at Camp Lejune was formal.

The Marines in each instance are subject to different rules of behavior.


----------



## rt3 (May 1, 2014)

funny how warm and fuzzy it makes us feel if we have numbers on our side, even if we don't know how they are generated.


----------



## kcvet (May 1, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> If republicans/conservatives love the military, it's because they need players to participate in their senseless wars.  They have no concern for lives our troops, or the hell they go through on the battleground or when they return home.  All politicians lie, some more than others...
> 
> Warning: language/content
> 
> ...


----------



## kcvet (May 1, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> It's not fair to show this video as dems hating the military, that's deceptive in the least.  As someone on you tube already pointed out, the meeting with the troops by Bush in Anbar Province in 2007 was informal, and the meeting with Obama at Camp Lejune was formal.
> 
> The Marines in each instance are subject to different rules of behavior.



the so called formal meeting was no more than a photo op for you. why won't he visit them there??? or when they come home???






seriously. would Obozo waste a moment on them??? NO


----------

